# Potential Grousinator?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Orion-12-Gauge-Alerter-Basic-4/16326927

So if I bought a shot gun reloader and cut some shells down so they would fit in this.... Would it be safe to shoot lead shot out of? There is not a shortage of 209 primers out there and there is also not a shortage of shot gun plastic lying around in the hills.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I inherited a flaregun that had an adapter that holds a full size 12 gauge shell, but frankly I don't have the balls to fire a 12 gauge shell out of it. Even a target load. I've never even fired flares out of it. I kind of want to get my hands on it again but I left it back home. Maybe I can get ahold of it this summer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Absolutely dangerous to fire normal shotshells out of. The flare portion is very light weight and the overall charge is reduced from a hunting shell. You'd be nuts to fire one out of that plastic barreled gun.

Now, if you want to try and shoot a grouse with a flare, have at it... but make sure you get it on video... it will be quite entertaining afterwards watching you explain the cause of the resultant forest fire to the Forest Circus.

:mrgreen:

PS: I had a old 410 caliber flare gun launcher, that thing had an aluminum barrel. I tried to reload some light weight shells for it but it still split the barrel.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Absolutely dangerous to fire normal shotshells out of. The flare portion is very light weight and the overall charge is reduced from a hunting shell. You'd be nuts to fire one out of that plastic barreled gun.
> 
> Now, if you want to try and shoot a grouse with a flare, have at it... but make sure you get it on video... it will be quite entertaining afterwards watching you explain the cause of the resultant forest fire to the Forest Circus. Ha! That right there is funny.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

If you want to shoot grouse with a hand gun get a Taurus Judge or S&W Govenor they will hold .410 shells and as long as they are 1/2 ounce shot loads they are perfectly legal to use. I got a couple grouse and a snow shoe hare last year on the Elk hunt with my Taurus Public Defender (the public defender is the Concealed carry version of the Judge which is what I carry concealed daily.) It is actually a pretty versatile gun. With the right shells you can shoot upland game or Deer and Elk.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not a good idea- I can put you in touch with my brother- 3 fingers Crosby if U would like some first- well partial hand knowledge.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd be very surprised if it chambered and fired a shotgun shell..but if it does, it is NOT safe to try it.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I did this many years ago, when working on light weight shotguns. DO NOT DO IT!

We made modifications and used these: http://www.midwayusa.com/product/25...on-12-gauge-1-3-4-4-and-1-buckshot-11-pellets

Results: It only took a few shells to crack the barrel(remotely fired). A guy I was working with built an aluminum barrel(hard anodized), which is still going strong. You don't have to build much heavier in aluminum to handle shot gun pressures at the breach. Here is the catch, you have now just created a firearm that needs to be serialized.

I built my ultimate lightweight grousinator many years ago, weighed 1.5 pounds, and fired .410 shells. It was a take down, and had a 12" barrel(NFA short barreled shot gun) Kicked like a mule, but was light and accurate. The 12" barrel (steel sleeved aluminum for wear) let you actually swing it, better than a pistol anyway. Unfortunately this was a prototype built for the company I worked for, so I don't own it.

I have plans of building a Crickett based take down shot gun, that will shoot custom .44 mag shot shells, after I clear the 100 other projects from in front of it.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Packfish said:


> 3 fingers Crosby...


LMAO....-_O-

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> Here is the catch, you have now just created a firearm that needs to be serialized.


Not unless you plan to sell it. Under the 1968 firearms act you can build all the guns you want for your own personal use. There is no serial number requirement but its still a good idea if you roll your own. "Build your own" is extremely popular currently with the AR15 folks, ie: google "80 percent lower"

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

.22 revolver.


----------

